# Glad I'm not a regular tile guy



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a remodeling contractor and do a lot of kitchens and baths that require tile and I do a pretty good job of it but it's getting weird these days and glad that's not my profession.
You guys have probably read the post on here about the 9X 48 floor tiles.
I'm out of work today because of 6" of snow and freezing rain so went over to Houzz to check some things out for kicks.
A woman there is having her bathroom redone and the contractor is putting 13X40 X3/8 tile on the walls over greenboard with a wall hung toilet.
What are your thoughts on that?
I have not run into any requests like that and am glad.Just seems to me with all these TV shows and internet sites these days the customers are coming up with some really strange ideas.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow. Sounds like you and I are the same in structure and thinking, and I hope I don't run into that! I've done the tile that simulated wood and I hated it. 48 inch stuff. Ran into that client last night and she says "we're ready to do the other half of the house now!" Ugh


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was getting tired of the subway tile trend but starting to wish we had it back.These new trends for oversized tile and tile that looks like wood are just really overwhelming.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I still do subway in rent houses because they're usually more crooked than the nicer ones


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm actually excited about it. Lot of the porcelains out there are so unique
Really getting tired of beige, beige, and more beige


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

My last 4 jobs were subway tile. Marble, limestone, ceramic subways. A little burned out on that look.

Put in my first plank floor about 4-5 years ago. Bowed tile and all. The planks are better now, I think. 

Might get to do the LFT when I work a showroom display for a tile shop soon. 


I think a harder job might be the knowledge necessary to install a wood floor. The variety of species and coatings is staggering. I give the good installers a lot of credit to keep up with all those changes and not lose their butts.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Just my opinion.

But....... subway is revisiting a classic. (overdone lately? Sure...)

Plank is a fad that will be demoed within 10-15 years for looking "dated".


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I think we all have the background, so more complicated tile just means more money. The key I think to large format are the self leveling systems. I have looked at a few but they are pricey for someone that does not do tile full time.
I did see one yesterday that had what looked like a small hocky puk that you twist. Was only about $15 for 100 pieces


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

going into a tile store these days is like the super market, 40,000 chioces not all good, years ago tile had quality now its comes from every corner of the world and it may look good, but when you put a tape to it its junk, we are at the point we need to inspect the product before we bid.and the price point does not seem to matter


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the wood plank will stay for a while. It has too much utility. most of the places i have been installing are doing so because they want the look of wood and the durability of tile. most of the time is has to do with dogs in the house.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

sunkist said:


> going into a tile store these days is like the super market, 40,000 chioces not all good, years ago tile had quality now its comes from every corner of the world and it may look good, but when you put a tape to it its junk, we are at the point we need to inspect the product before we bid.and the price point does not seem to matter


I have to laugh. The designs and material choices are absurd yet the K+B businesses that I sub for all want a sqft price . I don't quote anything without seeing the material. My standard answer to them is bid high.

Some days, I miss 4x4 and 6x6 white tile.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

charimon said:


> I think the wood plank will stay for a while. It has too much utility. most of the places i have been installing are doing so because they want the look of wood and the durability of tile. most of the time is has to do with dogs in the house.


That's exactly why my last wood look tile was installed


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Anderson said:


> I did see one yesterday that had what looked like a small hocky puk that you twist. Was only about $15 for 100 pieces


Do you remember the name?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Do you remember the name?


Probably tornado.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

olzo55 said:


> I have to laugh. The designs and material choices are absurd yet the K+B businesses that I sub for all want a sqft price . I don't quote anything without seeing the material. My standard answer to them is bid high.
> 
> Some days, I miss 4x4 and 6x6 white tile.


That stuff was FAST


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've laid some really nice wood look porcelain. What I'm really getting tired of is all the junk mosaics.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

TLS systems can pay for themselves quickly in regards to labor savings. For me, they speed up install and reduce reworking tiles. Outside of lippage reduction, they hold tight and prevent shifting. I use the raymondi. It was pretty affordable and the 1/8" clips work as spacers.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't wait. I have some fugly 9x24 to install on a wavy basement floor and crooked concrete shower later this week. Im going to spend some extra time leveling things before I even attempt a layout. 

I agree needing to see the material before bidding. It keeps from having one of those "meetings". And the crummy mosaics can go away anytime.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

How do the leveling systems keep from leaving voids underneath the tile? Seems to me if you pull the tile up out of the thin set to level it, you're leaving a tile without adequate thin set under it evenly? Am I missing something? I'd like to use them for time savings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

avenge said:


> I've laid some really nice wood look porcelain. What I'm really getting tired of is all the junk mosaics.


I really like the plank tiles...what I'm really getting sick of seeing is the real stone tiles like this:


----------

